# Ich brauch ne Domain und weiß nicht wie und was



## Plattenputzer (4 März 2005)

Meine Diplomarbeit zwingt mich, wenn ich Pech habe, mir nen Internetauftritt anschaffen zu müssen.
Nu hab ich gerade bei der Denic vorbeigeschaut und mir die Preisliste angeschaut.
116 E im Jahr. Na, wenn's denn sein muß...
Aber ich brauch wohl noch einen Provider der mir Webspace zur Verfügung stellt. 
Und bei der Suche bin ich auf eine Preistranzparenz gestoßen, die vorbildlich ist. Besser als am Schalter bei der Deutschen Bahn.....

Deshalb wären Tips von euch hilfreich.
Billig soll es sein, ne Punkt-de Adresse wäre klasse, die DSL-Gebühr sollte schon drin sein.
Ich hab keine Ahnung, deshalb sind auch Tips für "Dummies" willkommen.


----------



## stieglitz (4 März 2005)

Probiers mal mit LF-Net in Stuttgart, Vor dem Lauch 23. Ist da oben beim Fasahnenhof. Tel.: 0711-90074-0.
Das ist ein relativ kleiner aber feiner Provider. Man bekommt die immer direkt ans Telefon ohne Call-Center und die Probleme werden immer  zügig gelöst. Ich arbeite mit denen seit 1997 zusammen ohne Probleme.
Wie die Preise für Privatkunden sind kann ich nicht sagen. Ruf einfach an oder geh auf deren Web-Seite. w#w.lf.net
Könnten etwas teurer sein als die Grossen aber dort hast du Service.
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## stieglitz (4 März 2005)

Dank CP bin ich gerade zufällig auf diesen Thread gestossen.
Vielleicht hilft er dir weiter?
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=6941


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2005)

*neue Domain*

Hallo,
schau mal bei 1&1 (1und1.de). Mit denen bin ich seit Jahren ganz zufreden und eine Domain ist (je nach Vertragsart) kostenlos mit drin.
Viel Glück


----------



## Plattenputzer (4 März 2005)

Danke erstmal!
Eins ist mir jetzt klar: Ich hab keine Ahnung. Muß mich erstmal einlesen.
Danke also für die Links.
Aber jetzt hab ich erstmal Wochenende und bin weg!
Am Montag bin ich wieder im Netz und kümmere mich. 

Was mir aufgefallen ist: Ich kann überhaupt nicht einschätzen, was und wieviel ich brauchen werde.
Es geht unter anderem darum, anderen Architekturstudenten oder auch 3dFreaks Dateien mit Modellen, Texturen, Tutorials zur Verfügung zu stellen. Keine Ahnung, ob da einmal im Monat einer reinschaut, oder 100 mal am Tag was downgeloadet wird. 
Vielleicht sollte ich mal mit der Uni verhandeln. Die müssten eigentlich genügend Resuorcen haben....
Schönes Wochenende
D.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (4 März 2005)

@Plattenputzer,
wenn es eine kostenlose Loesung sein soll, geht folgendes

-Anbieter mit kostemlosen Webspace aussuchen,
z.B. mal unter http://www.webhosts4free.com/
-ne Pseudo-deutsche Domain bei http://www.nic.de.vu/ drueberlegen, Du kannst Domain nach dem Muster http://xxxxx.de.vu dort einreichen

Das Ganze hat  nur den Nachteil, dass der Besucher meist mit Pop-Ups leben muss [insert]und bei Ueberschreitung eines gewissen Transfervolumens oft abgeschaltet wird[/insert]
TSCN


----------



## drboe (4 März 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> -Anbieter mit kostemlosen Webspace aussuchen,
> z.B. mal unter http://www.webhosts4free.com/
> -ne Pseudo-deutsche Domain bei http://www.nic.de.vu/ drueberlegen, Du kannst Domain nach dem Muster http://xxxxx.de.vu dort einreichen


Wie wäre es, sich eine DSL-Flat zu ordern, lokal einen Web-Server laufen lassen, bei Dyndns eintragen und die Startseite einer Domain, z. B. bei Alturo.de (1&1 Biilligheimer) ab 99 ct./Mon od. die im DSL Paket eingeschlossene Site auf den heimischen Server umzulenken? Da gibt es dann keine unerfreulichen Folgekosten wg. Überschreiten des Datenvolumens.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Counselor (4 März 2005)

Ich bin mit meiner Top Level Domäne beim Dyndns Provider

http://www.selfhost.de/

Preis für eine DE Domain ist dort 18 € / Jahr. Die Freischaltung erfolgt auf Wunsch sofort (dauert etwa 4 Stunden, bis du weltweit erreichbar bist). Ist dort wirklich super.


----------



## Dino (4 März 2005)

So'ne DynDNS-Geschichte ist ja ganz schön und gut, aber ob für Plattenputzer das Richtige ist? Man muss sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass die Download-Geschwindigkeit für die Nutzer der Seite sehr begrenzt ist. Man beachte, dass nicht die vom DSL-Provider angegebene Download-Geschwindigkeit maßgebend ist, sondern vielmehr die für den Upload. Und die ist sehr viel geringer. In gewissen Grenzen mag das alles noch angehen, aber spätestens wenn mehrere Besucher auf die Inhalte zugreifen, ist Schicht im Schacht. Hinzu kommt, dass auch der Betreiber eines solchen Heimservers nebenbei surfen möchte und damit zumindest einen Teil der bandbreite für sich abzweigt. Außerdem ist es nicht jedermanns Sache, 24/7 den eigenen Rechner laufen zu lassen. Schließlich kostet das auch Geld (Strom, Verschleiß) und zwingt ggf. zu Wartungs- und Überwachungsarbeiten am Server.

Daher würde ich doch schon empfehlen, auf einen Webspace-Provider zurückzugreifen. Aber bitte auch da die Rahmenbedingungen beachten. Man sollte sich schon darüber im Klaren sein, was der Vertrag hergeben muss.

1. Wieviel Webspace brauche ich?
20 MB können sehr viel sein, aber auch locker zu wenig. Was will ich anbieten? Ein paar HTML-Seiten mit ein paar Bildern verbrauchen nicht viel. Diverse zum Download angebotene Dateien im Megabyte-Bereich lassen den Webspace sehr schnell zu dünn werden.

2. Wieviel Traffic ist zu erwarten?
Traffic kostet! Zwar sind die Kosten inzwischen moderater geworden, stehen aber nach wie vor an. Und so bietet z.B. eine Webvisitenkarte von Strato zwar ggf. reichlich Webspace, aber gerade mal 4 GB an zulässigem Traffic an. 4 GB können durchaus genug sein. Viele Downloads ergeben über den Monat gesehen aber auch viel Traffic, ggf. mehr als diese 4 GB. Und - schwupps - müssen wir auf ein größeres Paket umsteigen, das proportional auch mehr kostet.
Gut wäre es, wenn das Angebot flexibel wäre. D.h., dass man ggf. jederzeit aufstocken kann. Sprich: Je nach Bedarf ein oder mehr zusätzliche GBs ermöglichen für einen kleinen Zusatz-Obulus.

3. Welche Features brauche ich?
Einfacher Webspace lässt ausschließlich html-Seiten zu. Das heißt, ich kann Webseiten drauflegen, Bilder einfügen und diverse Dateien zum DL anbieten. Aber reicht das wirklich? Braucht man ggf. Datenbanken, PHP,...? Features verteuern die Sache. Sie sind zu teuer, wenn sich herausstellt, dass man sie doch nicht braucht. Aber es ist auch ärgerlich, wenn man im Nachhinein feststellt, dass man sie gebraucht hätte, aber eben nicht mitgebucht hat.
Sicherlich wird man auch E-Mails unter seiner Domain versenden und empfangen wollen. Das ist eigentlich auch Standard in allen Angeboten. Es ist allerdings die Frage, ob man, wie bei vielen Paketen angeboten, gleich mehrere Postfächer und unbegrenzt viele Mailadressen benötigt. Nutzt man den Webspace allein, reicht sicher ein Postfach. Soll z.B. die Familie teilhaben und dabei die Mitglieder ihre kleinen Geheimnisse für sich behalten können, darf es auch etwas mehr sein.

4. Muss es wirklich eine TLD sein?
Wenn es nur zum Vorführen ist, reicht vielleicht auch der Webspace mit einer (zugegebenermaßen meist etwas komplizierten) URL beim INet-Provider. Sehr oft bietet der nämlich standardmäßig seinen Kunden 10 oder 20 MB einfachen Webspace kostenlos an. Wenn's reicht!?!?
Man kann das ggf. auch mit einer Domain kombinieren. So könnte man sich eine .de-Adresse ohne weitere Leistungen holen, bei der nur eine Weiterleitung auf den eigenen Webspace geschaltet wird. So etwas gibt es dann schon im Unter-1-Euro-Bereich.


----------



## Counselor (4 März 2005)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass die Download-Geschwindigkeit für die Nutzer der Seite sehr begrenzt ist. Man beachte, dass nicht die vom DSL-Provider angegebene Download-Geschwindigkeit maßgebend ist, sondern vielmehr die für den Upload. Und die ist sehr viel geringer. In gewissen Grenzen mag das alles noch angehen, aber spätestens wenn mehrere Besucher auf die Inhalte zugreifen, ist Schicht im Schacht.


Naja, ich wickle derzeit ca. 102 Besucher pro Tag über T-DSL  / Dyndns ab (in der Spitze 15 pro h). Geht ohne Probleme (u. a. dank http://www.flatcompression.org/ ).





			
				Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Hinzu kommt, dass auch der Betreiber eines solchen Heimservers nebenbei surfen möchte und damit zumindest einen Teil der bandbreite für sich abzweigt.


Up- und Downloadkanäle sind bei xDSL unabhängig voneinander. Wenn der User surft, dann lädt er hauptsächlich herunter, während der Webserver hauptsächlich hinauflädt. Außerdem gibt es verschiedene xDSL Varianten (zB symmetrisches DSL).





			
				Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem ist es nicht jedermanns Sache, 24/7 den eigenen Rechner laufen zu lassen. Schließlich kostet das auch Geld (Strom, Verschleiß) und zwingt ggf. zu Wartungs- und Überwachungsarbeiten am Server.


Das ist richtig. Dem steht aber auch ein Vorteil gegenüber: Mit dem heimischen Webserver kann man tun und lassen, was man will.





			
				Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Daher würde ich doch schon empfehlen, auf einen Webspace-Provider zurückzugreifen.


Selfhost hat auch in diesem Bereich günstige Angebote.


----------

